# Polyurathane Kitchen Cabinets???



## bobo60 (Apr 15, 2006)

hi,
i just bought a house that ive been renting for a yr in a half. it was remodeled before rented.  new beautiful oak cabinets were installed in the kitchen when they did the remodeling.  they look to be stained a light teak color, looks nice. they dont have that "poly" look at all. i was thinking of putting a coat of poly on them to protect the finish, now that i own the house i can!  would this be a good idea?  also, should i brush a coat on one door first, just to see how it looks, before i sand all the cabinets? because, if they never were treated with poly, i shouldnt need to sand them, correct?

bob


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2006)

Bob, most cabinet makers use a spray laquer finish (it dries faster) and looks like the wood has very little finish on it. If you want a deep shine to the finish you could wipe the cabinet down with liquid sandpaper and brush on a coat of polyurethane within a half hour (do a small section at a time). Liquid sand paper is my choice because there is no dust and I'm too lazy to clean up the mess afterward. The new water-based urethanes (Poly-cryllic) do not stand up too well to water and severe wear; make sure you use polyurethane. It comes in "high gloss", "satin", or flat finish.


----------



## bobo60 (Apr 15, 2006)

glennjanie,

thanks for the info! liquid sandpaper sounds like the stuff for me!!!  i will pickup the mterials soon, and let y'all know how i make out...thanks again!

bob


----------

